# Baby Goats in Sweaters



## OldTurtleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi Everyone, Wondering what your thoughts are on sweaters/jammies for baby goats? Besides obviously being adorable, do you recommend using them for colder climates? We have ND kids due in about two weeks and it is pretty cold at night in the mid twenties usually.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

OldTurtleMom said:


> Hi Everyone, Wondering what your thoughts are on sweaters/jammies for baby goats? Besides obviously being adorable, do you recommend using them for colder climates? We have ND kids due in about two weeks and it is pretty cold at night in the mid twenties usually.


As long as they are healthy, have a dry draft free place to stay and some good bedding we do not coat ours. We did put a warm barell in their stall that the kids got in some. We had snow on the ground when we had kids last year but in nc we do not get crazy cold temps.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No

They mat down the fur reducing their natural insulation and also encourage lice infestations 

Just ensure the shelter is draft free at goat level and they get dried off immediately at birth. Have towels and a blow dryer ready.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t use them either. I have a few that I think I have used twice in 11 years for kids that didn’t feel good and or just couldn’t stay warm on their own but I really do try not to use anything that messes with them staying warm like coats and heat lamps because it’s just too hard for them to adjust to outside, normal temps. 
If you do decide to use sweaters make sure they can not get snagged on anything. That’s another reason I’m not really a fan of them. It is absolutely amazing the situations they can get into without the help of something that can snag


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here too, I'll put them on for cute pictures but don't leave them on.


----------



## OldTurtleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> I don't use them either. I have a few that I think I have used twice in 11 years for kids that didn't feel good and or just couldn't stay warm on their own but I really do try not to use anything that messes with them staying warm like coats and heat lamps because it's just too hard for them to adjust to outside, normal temps.
> If you do decide to use sweaters make sure they can not get snagged on anything. That's another reason I'm not really a fan of them. It is absolutely amazing the situations they can get into without the help of something that can snag


Thank you for the advice. I have never used them, but I am suspecting smaller kids this year, (first time with pure Nigerian Dwarf) so I wanted to be prepared just in case we run into trouble. Their kidding pen is not fully enclosed from the outside (open doorway) elements. But we will make sure they are nice and dry.


----------



## OldTurtleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> No
> 
> They mat down the fur reducing their natural insulation and also encourage lice infestations
> 
> Just ensure the shelter is draft free at goat level and they get dried off immediately at birth. Have towels and a blow dryer ready.


Thank you! We will definitely dry them well. Haven't had a problem with past kids in the last four years. It just seems like all the cute kids are making their fashion statements wearing sweaters this year.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Like @goathiker we put them on for pics and then take them off. I do have a rigid plastic heat mat made for outdoor dog use. I can't get over the risk of heat lamps but the mat has a chew proof corn and I put in a barrel cut in half lengthwise. This way the kids can curl up in there if they want to or not.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi. Im im in Oklahoma. I have Boer, Spanish, and Myotonic. My smaller breed ,myotonics, (fainters) are smaller usually birth weight for twins can be as little as 2 lbs. Yes I use dog sweaters for them. & heat lamps. We have 20° days then 2 days later 65°..then in 2 more days 25°. Its a rollar coaster. On the hot day..I take the sweater off, but at night the heat lamp is on. Because it drops to 28°. Once the kids get to 5lbs, they seem to handle drastic weather changes with less trauma. Then the sweaters come off. 
Ive been up all night with twins. 2.5 lbs each that got chilled. Working to keep them warm. Eating,moving , and alive. I said never again. Thats why I use dog sweaters.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I use them for the first few days. But we also get quite cold here in northwest CO 2° the other night and we will be well below zero in a couple days so I feel better giving them coats for a day or two.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We don't use them.

However, if a goat kid, seems to need one, do not hesitate. Use your best judgment.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I will use them if I feel I need them. But honestly I rarely use them.


----------



## OldTurtleMom (Jan 29, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hi. Im im in Oklahoma. I have Boer, Spanish, and Myotonic. My smaller breed ,myotonics, (fainters) are smaller usually birth weight for twins can be as little as 2 lbs. Yes I use dog sweaters for them. & heat lamps. We have 20° days then 2 days later 65°..then in 2 more days 25°. Its a rollar coaster. On the hot day..I take the sweater off, but at night the heat lamp is on. Because it drops to 28°. Once the kids get to 5lbs, they seem to handle drastic weather changes with less trauma. Then the sweaters come off.
> Ive been up all night with twins. 2.5 lbs each that got chilled. Working to keep them warm. Eating,moving , and alive. I said never again. Thats why I use dog sweaters.


That is helpful. I think our kids will be small for this new doe also. So I want to have something on hand. We have been getting 20's at night, but our days have been unusually warm. I do have one of the Premier One covered heat lamps to use if necessary for nights, but sweaters seem safer.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My big worry over my small breed kidds. The ground here is wet & cold. I have straw, and hay for warmth. But the ground is saturated. And that also draws from the babies warmth. So..when its below 20°, wet , i use sweaters. They have been healthy so far. Im just trying to keep them that way. Good luck to you. This crazy weather is costing me alot in hay.., straw, and electricity.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ultimately you have to decide because you are the one there looking at the kids and seeing/feeling what your weather is. I may not use sweaters or heat lamps often, but I wouldn't hesitate to use whatever I feel is necessary. I don't hesitate to do what I feel I need to do for their survival.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## kathyc (Jan 14, 2017)

+1 for the heated dog bed. Had my first baby goat last year, got a small heated dog bed off of Amazon ~ $35 and the little guy loved it. Ran it off a Thermocube (along with my heated water bucket) so it only came on when it was colder. Had a washable soft cover. I did also use a tiny dog coat on him a couple of cold nights as well, but I'm a fusser.


----------

